# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Активность собаки по отношению к проводнику

## Natusik

Кто что имеет сказать на этот счёт? С чего начинаете (со щенка) и чем поддерживаете в более взрослом возрасте?
Может быть, мои вопросы покажутся чересчур дилетантскими, но для меня они важны.
Процитирую свои слова с другого форума.



> когда я с первой своей собакой начала свои занятия на площадке, ни о какой активации никто не говорил, зато меня учили тому, что я всегда должна быть для собаки интересней, чем всё остальное вокруг и делать для этого я должна всё, что можно (бегать, прыгать, улюлюкать подобно апачу), лишь бы привлечь её внимание. А постарше становится, отвлекается, дёрнуть посильней и сразу концентрация заработает... Я, помню, всё риджикино детство улюлюкала и фиг знает кого изображала (впрочем в случае с этой породой возможно подобные действия частично и оправданы  ), а результат меня так и не удовлетворял. И всегда меня мучал вопрос, ну почему получается, что не собака создана для меня, а я для собаки? И какое-то время спустя я начала понимать, что что-то не то в самом процессе и надо что-то менять.


То есть до определённого момента я всегда была уверена, что проводник должен быть для собаки эдаким массовиком-затейником, а если собака заинтересовалась чем-то другим, то сам виноват. Это утрированно, конечно, но суть примерно такая.
Есть вариант бесконфликтного метода, когда щенка с детства восптывают, например, на кликере, там принуждение отсутствует в принципе. Отвлёкся, не можешь сосредоточится, значит тренировка прекращается. В этом случае возникает вопрос, не приучится ли собака работать только тогда, когда ей этого хочется, а в ответственный момент может уйти в отказ? (встречались мне кликерные собаки с проблемами) Но есть и конфликтный метод. Например, воздействие и активизация строгачём (или ЭО), но в таком случае не возникает ли у собаки зависимости от подобных дёрганий?
И потом всегда нужно учитывать отличие в темпераментах: один может юлой весь день вокруг проводника крутится, а другой "вспыхивает" лишь периодами.
В общем, очень интересно услышать мнение опытных людей, воспитавших не одну собаку.  :Ax:

----------


## Lynx

Я бы посоветовала для щенка работу на столе. Только правильную, по всем правилам. Тогда у щенка 1. нет конфликта с проводником, вы его ничего не заставляете делать, не дергаете и вообще не трогаете, ждете ЕГО активности и вознаграждаете. 2. щенок не может со стола уйти, не может спрыгнуть, не может никуда деться, заняться чем-то другим, убежать, и обычно очень быстро учится проявлять активность, чтобы получить похвалу и корм. 3. щенок находится на возвышении, практически на одном уровне с проводником, его лицом, давление корпусом устранено (когда некоторые даже во время дачи щенку корма умудряющтся над ним нависать коршуном).
В дальнейшем, когда щенок поймет принцип - буть активным и получишь еду и похвалу, внимание хозяина - это все перенесется и на землю.
ИМХО. может кто что другое посоветует

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Даша,вариант интересный,но мне почему-то кажется,что вряд ли ты его сама пробовала;).
Давай по пунктам:
1.


> 1. нет конфликта с проводником, вы его ничего не заставляете делать, не дергаете и вообще не трогаете, ждете ЕГО активности и вознаграждаете.


о каком конфликте может идти речь,если мы закладываем базу активности,т.е. контакт щенка с проводником-игра,возня и т.д?
если есть конфликт,то:
а)-проводник не ведает,что творит
б)-собака паталогически труслива
с)-собаке все пофиг,но проводник "настаивает" на продолжении (вернее на начинании,раз ей пофиг)банкета,пытаясь навязать активность.

2.


> 2. щенок не может со стола уйти, не может спрыгнуть, не может никуда деться, заняться чем-то другим, убежать, и обычно очень быстро учится проявлять активность, чтобы получить похвалу и корм.


не факт. Тут все зависит от возраста(чем меньше щенок,тем меньше чувства самосохранения),плюс происхождение и характер.Очень часто щенки пытаются спрыгнуть даже с самых высоких мест(причем не всегда самые смелые-впервую очередь возраст играет роль.)

3.


> 3. щенок находится на возвышении, практически на одном уровне с проводником, его лицом, давление корпусом устранено (когда некоторые даже во время дачи щенку корма умудряющтся над ним нависать коршуном).


о каком давлении ты говоришь? Мы ведь хотим установить контакт;).
Если есть давление,то значит:
а)-проводник не ведает,что творит
б)-собаку надо поменять;).

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> В общем, очень интересно услышать мнение опытных людей, воспитавших не одну собаку.


я  так понимаю вы о малинуа хотите "слово замолвить"?

Я не буду пытаться дать советы конкретно Вам,потому как есть ряд причин для этого:
1.неизвестно поймете ли Вы меня правильно и будете все выполнять так ,как я советовал
2.Бог его знает в чем причина- в характере собаки или в Ваших(тренера) ошибках
3.не видя собаки на данный момент-это пустая трата времени вообще что либо советовать.

В общих чертах,мысли в слух,так сказать....

1.когда-то я  по наивности думал,что рабочее разведение-это уже само-собой супер. У нас даже ходила пословица: "как дрессировать собаку рабочего разведения? Да просто не мешайте ей работать!"

2. Когда-то я думал,что малинуа-это прищепки уже внутриутробно....
А оказывается,что многие специалисты начинают играть с малинуа только после 6-7 мес.... Я со своим,кст. тоже играть начал недавно  ,да и то редко,нерегулярно и недолго;). Если мы говорим о играх с МО;.
Я,понятно не авторитет,но вот Кнут Фухс, к примеру,начинает с МО играть тоже очень поздно-иногда ближе к году. С кормом он не играет-только работает. Играет в юном возрасте с собой-благо темперамент и порода позволяет это делать;).

3.игру не надо навязывать-тут я соглашусьс Дашей-начало банкета должно исходить от щенка. Плюс,надо всегда заканчивать на пике.

4. В более позднем возрасте можно использовать интересное упражнение,которое называется "развитие агрессии на МО". Это мес. с 7ми.

ну а главное правило-не надо спешить-одни собаки активность включают уже в два мес,а другие -в 8мь. Не надо пользоваться лекалами!!!!

----------


## Lynx

> не факт. Тут все зависит от возраста(чем меньше щенок,тем меньше чувства самосохранения),плюс происхождение и характер.Очень часто щенки пытаются спрыгнуть даже с самых высоких мест


Олег, в работе на столе щенок привязан сверху поводком, он не может физически спрыгнуть, а если делает это, то проводник должен разрешить ему сделать эту ошибку, повиснуть на ошейнике не касаясь лапами земли, получить негатив и поставить его опять на стол не запрещая в принципе оступаться и прыгать. Пару раз и щенок сам перестанет это делать и начнет искать другие варианты выхода из ситуации - а это и есть активность, которую мы хотим получить.

Ну если что-то еще хотите, то это Скиннер - оперантное научение. Много чего там есть.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, в работе на столе щенок привязан сверху поводком, он не может физически спрыгнуть, а если делает это, то проводник должен разрешить ему сделать эту ошибку, повиснуть на ошейнике не касаясь лапами земли, получить негатив и поставить его опять на стол не запрещая в принципе оступаться и прыгать.


значит я был прав,когда написал,что не пробовала такой способ))). Это все Барт.
Для этого нужно иметь супер щенка и быть Бартом,чтоб после того,ка он повиснет пару раз на поводке захотел играть с проводником,пусть даже не в этот день;).

----------


## Lynx

> Для этого нужно иметь супер щенка и быть Бартом,чтоб после того,ка он повиснет пару раз на поводке захотел играть с проводником,пусть даже не в этот день;).


Ну как показала практика, некоторые щенки изначально видят и оценивают высоту и не суются, другие оступаются, но не прыгают, пятятся назад, самые смелые и сильные обычно прыгают с разбегу и повисают, но обычно они же легко и быстро "отходят" от этого стресса. И там не игрушка используется, а корм, три раза в день работа на столе по числу кормлений (т.е. щенок просто сьедает на столе свою пайку еды).

----------


## Олег Рымарев

ничего не имею против этого способа,но лично я бы его не использовал.

----------


## Lynx

Я тоже не использовала, но для определенного типа собак, возможно был бе неплохим выходом из ситуации. Или если другие способы уже испробованы и не помогли. Мое дело предложить. Там масса еще других нюансов, но если человек заинтересуется, думаю, найдет где все разузнать подробно.
Будешь смеяться, Олег, сегодня мы на площадке порешили, что моей собаке надо ставить облай через облай проводника за мяч. ))) Вот буду плеваться, но делать.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Будешь смеяться, Олег, сегодня мы на площадке порешили, что моей собаке надо ставить облай через облай проводника за мяч. ))) Вот буду плеваться, но делать.


я смеяться не буду,но заулыбался,когда прочитал)))).
И я этому даже рад. Нет,не тому,что тебе это не нравится,или тому,что я поклонник такого.
Я рад тому,что лед тронулся,и мы начали спорт понимать несколько по-другому,пути решения проблем начали понимать несколько по-другому
воспринимать ИПО-спорт несколько по-другому!!!
Это здорово на самом деле!

п.с.
не найду сейчас ролик с Бартом,где у него собака лает в совершенно агрессивной,суперской манере... на катапульту в укрытии.
Это я к тому веду,что нам надо уже давно отойти от того,что качество собаки/тренинга зависет от облаивания.
Посмотрите облаивание кобеля Миа-это же формальное,добычное облаивание,но пес очень жестский и безкомпромисный,и ему не помешало при таком облаивании стать 3хвице-чемпионом;).
В то же время у меня была собака,которая лаяла суперски-а была дерьмом;).
Это я к тому,что хорошую собаку лаем на мяч не испортишь,смотреть надо в комплексе,и хороший судья всегда отделит зерна от плевел;).
Удачи в новом амплуа :Ag: !!!

----------


## Lynx

> Я рад тому,что лед тронулся,и мы начали спорт понимать несколько по-другому,пути решения проблем начали понимать несколько по-другому


По-другому, не по-другому, но факт остается фактом, что бельгийская методика в спорте мирового уровня вытесняет классическую немецкую и поделать мы с этим ничего не можем. Можно или идти в ногу со временем или нет.



> не найду сейчас ролик с Бартом,где у него собака лает в совершенно агрессивной,суперской манере... на катапульту в укрытии.


Я абсолютно убеждена в том, что не может собака лаять *агрессивно* на игрушку или собственного хозяина. Агрессия включает и часть инстинкта самосохранения, страха - как может собака бояться игрушки или хозяина? Наоборот, такой облай придает ей уверенности, убирает нервы. Но поскольку сейчас в спорте уже не оценивают агрессивность облая, то нет никакой разницы как его ставить. Главное, чтобы он был напористым, убедительным, ритмичным и уверенным. Ну и без прикусов.
Так что у Барта собака может лаять на катапульту *очень убедительно*, но не агрессивно.

----------


## Tatjana

> Посмотрите облаивание кобеля Миа-это же формальное,добычное облаивание,но пес очень жестский и безкомпромисный,и ему не помешало при таком облаивании стать 3хвице-чемпионом;).
> В то же время у меня была собака,которая лаяла суперски-а была дерьмом;).
> Это я к тому,что хорошую собаку лаем на мяч не испортишь,смотреть надо в комплексе,и хороший судья всегда отделит зерна от плевел;).


Ой, Олег, как же я не разделяю твою точку зрения. Очень хочу, чтобы ты когда-нибудь провёл семинар по защите с финскими фигурантами.  Хотя бы с Коскенсало. :Ad:  Я лично никогда не скажу, что у Хельге формальное облаивание.

Где они, хорошие судьи-то?  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Кто что имеет сказать на этот счёт? С чего начинаете (со щенка) и чем поддерживаете в более взрослом возрасте?


Вот сколько выступаю с собаками последние 20 лет, столько они и активны. Безусловно разные по темпераменту будут показывать разную работу. Я даже никогда не задумывалась, чтобы специально их активизировать. И несмотря на разное происхождение и разные особенности характера, все мои собаки имеют приблизительно один стиль работы. 

Мне кажется, тут надо соблюдать два условия: стать истиным вожаком для собаки и во время тренировок использовать высокий уровень мотивации. 
Что же ещё?  :Ab: 

В последнее время всё больше и больше используется начальное обучение на корме. Корм является успокаивающей составляющей. Если упражнения будут очень короткими и лёгкими с соблюдением ритма, то так же можно удержать довольно высокий уровень активности.

----------


## Natusik

> В последнее время всё больше и больше используется начальное обучение на корме. Корм является успокаивающей составляющей.


Вот и я с этим столкнулась. Элла у меня при тренировках только на лакомстве, стала просто жутким тормозом  :0317:  Потому я и стала в последнее время всё же подключать игрушки-мячики. Ребёнок стал активнее, но думаю тут и возрастные изменения тоже прослеживаются.

А вот идея не терзать щенка тренировками примерно до года (ну, или около того) мне кажется весьма толковой. И чем больше я об этом думаю и анализирую, тем больше к этой идее склоняюсь. То есть не совсем уж напрочь не заниматься, но по минимуму и больше времени уделять добычным играм - это повысит самооценку и уверенность собаки. Кстати, сегодня после собрания клуба как раз эту тему с инструктором обсуждали.

Занятия на столе подойдут для совсем маленьких щенков, а мы уже для таких занятий великоваты. Хотя и в 2 месяца Элла уже, думаю, ни на каком столе сидеть бы не стала.  :Af:  


Старший мой пёс был жуткой противоположностью Эллы. В детстве он был невыносимой егозой, просто мне опыта на тот момент не хватило, чтобы пустить его энергию в нужное русло.  В Элле же источник энергии раскрывается постепенно. Вот я и задумалась, нельзя ли этот процесс подстегнуть или лучше дождаться естественной активизации?

----------


## Tatjana

Наташа, у меня нет собственного опыта обучения щенков. Всех своих собак я обучала после 10-12 месяцев. Но вот следующего, наверное, начну обучать сразу, но только буду связывать упражнения не с голосовой командой, а больше с мышечной памятью и кормлением.
Мне кажется перерыв в обучении на определённом этапе - это очень верное решение. :Ab:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Ой, Олег, как же я не разделяю твою точку зрения. Очень хочу, чтобы ты когда-нибудь провёл семинар по защите с финскими фигурантами. Хотя бы с Коскенсало.


Татьяна,а я и не говорю,что финны с собаками играют в сюси-пуси.
Я лишь имею ввиду две вещи:
-если на каком-то этапе или вообще облаивание ставится на проводника-то не вижу в этом ничего зазорного. Некоторые финны это используют.
-если собака не показывает агрессивного облаивания в укрытии,то это не обязательно,что она не агрессивна по натуре и неправильно обучалась.




> но факт остается фактом, что бельгийская методика в спорте мирового уровня вытесняет классическую немецкую и поделать мы с этим ничего не можем.


поскольку ты начала об облаивании на проводника,то причем здесь бельгийская школа? Это упражнение используют многие спортсмены из разных стран,в том числе и немцы-кто-то только в щенячьем возрасте-чтоб чисто техническую часть упражнения выучить-показать щенку,чего от него требуется,а кто-то почти всегда и во взрослом возрасте.
Тут не страна "виновница" данного метода,а как правильно ты заметила:



> Можно или идти в ногу со временем или нет.

----------


## Nubira

Интересная тема.  Я сейчас столкнулась с этой проблемой. Несмотря на очень высокий уровень инстинкта у собаки, как оказалось, активность по отношению к проводнику практически отсутствует. 
Работаем сейчас именно над этим моментом - начали с подкрепления при любом проявлении активности собаки по отношению ко мне - кликером с лакомством + много социальных отношений (похвала голосом и тактильный контакт) , непроизвольной - на прогулке, в свободном состоянии на тренинге и т.д. Собака очень изменилась, раньше он активизировался только при подаче команды, сейчас он активен независимо от этого.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Nubira
было бы интересно посмотреть на коротких роликах  как это было до и как стало после.

----------


## Nubira

Хм. ДО уже вряд ли выйдет... я никогда не снимала прогулки и состояние перед включением в работу, думала это не важно. А в работе он достаточно активен был и раньше - после включения, я же выкладывала ролики на вартхофе...Я скажу често для меня это настолько тонкие материи, что я не обратила бы на это внимание если бы не тренер  :Aa:  Но состояние собаки одозначно изменилось, посмотрим как это отразится на работе  :Ab:  Конечно это все собака должна получать в детстве, но в моем случае - имеем что имеем :)

----------


## Tatjana

> Я лишь имею ввиду две вещи:
> -если на каком-то этапе или вообще облаивание ставится на проводника-то не вижу в этом ничего зазорного. Некоторые финны это используют.
> -если собака не показывает агрессивного облаивания в укрытии,то это не обязательно,что она не агрессивна по натуре и неправильно обучалась.


Полностью согласна!  :Aa:

----------


## Lynx

> поскольку ты начала об облаивании на проводника,то причем здесь бельгийская школа?


В слове "вытеснение" я имела в виду не только постановка облая, но и многие другие вещи, которые сейчас высоко оцениваются в спорте (хай пойнт). 



> Тут не страна "виновница" данного метода


Нет не страна, а порода, методы работы с которой переносятся сейчас и на другие породы, чтобы иметь возможность получить "хай пойнт". Ну а "бельгиская школа", потому что от бельгиских овчарок пришла.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> но и многие другие вещи,


какие ?




> методы работы с которой переносятся сейчас и на другие породы, *чтобы иметь возможность получить "хай пойнт*".


я с этим не согласен. Бельгийцев ведь и немчатники судят на ФЦИ.Если бы по их мнению была работа плохой-высоких баллов не видали бы малинуи.
Что им мешает вперед немцев ставить с хорошей работой?
С другой стороны:что мешает немчатникам показать  такую работу(не омалинуенную),чтоб получить "хай пойнт" у тех же немчатников-судей на ФЦИ ? :Aa:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Кстати,Даша,ради интереса-дай мне ролик,где облаивание на твой взгляд является агрессивным.

----------


## Nubira

> Кстати,Даша,ради интереса-дай мне ролик,где облаивание на твой взгляд является агрессивным.


Я могу  :Af: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa0ggZGjKGs
Олег, да Вы видели эту собаку. Мы же вместе сидели на трибунах тогда.

И вот еще нашла
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-B9wnD1YUg

----------


## Олег Рымарев

спасибо.
Подождем еще Дашу,как она видит агрессивное облаивание;).

----------


## Lynx

Олег, чемпионаты мира - это прежде всего большая политика. Но она, конечно же, касается первых 10-20 мест, дальше уже не имеет значения. Этот прикол с Магнатти, к которому никто не был готов, кроме немецкой сборной в полном составе и т.д.



> С другой стороны:что мешает немчатникам показать такую работу(не омалинуенную),чтоб получить "хай пойнт" у тех же немчатников-судей на ФЦИ ?


На ФЦИ вообще немцы в последнее время не представляются. Ну как они могут попасть на ЧМ ФЦИ, если в эти же даты идут отборочные на БСП или же как в этом году - сам чемпионат БСП проводится в одни и те же даты с ЧМ ФЦИ?  :0317:  Я думаю, это политика SV такая непонятная, не выпускать немцев на ЧМ ФЦИ, оставить престиж соревнований только за БСП и WUSV (т.е. внутри Германии). Бизнес.

----------


## Lynx

Вот одна из моих любимых собак
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=ytla...eature=related

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Даша,мне кажется эта собака демонстрирует более агрессивное облаивание,чем в твоем случае))) (смотреть где-то со второй мин.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agfFLtwU8n4

вот этому кобелю частично ставили облаивание на проводницу,и ничего;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PC-Y0jgbFc

Кстати,по каким признакам ты решила,что на твоем ролике собака показывает агрессивное облаивание-интонация вобщем -то добычная,ушки торчком.

----------


## Lynx

Не знаю, что ты увидел на первом ролике агресивного, там сама ситуация не предполагает демонстрирования агрессии как минимум. А у второй собаки вообще в принципе облай не понравился. 
А ушки торчком при агрессии всегда, даже на лобовой идет торможение и ушки торчком, а на добыче влетают сходу и почти не целясь, уши прижаты в осномном. А вообще агрессия - это не только облай, но и в целом поведение в защитном разделе + методика подготовки + потомки (что передает).

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> там сама ситуация не предполагает демонстрирования агрессии как минимум.


Ситуация тут не причем,если мы говорим о самом облаивании.
Представь вместо катапульты в укрытии фигуранта,и ты увидишь  вполне приличное ,напористое, агрессивное облаивание.
*Я имел ввиду,что само облаивание внешне не всегда отображает сущность собаки или метод,которым она обучалась облаиванию.* И что даже при отработки этого упражнения на проводника собака в укрытии будет демонстрировать агрессивное поведение.К чему я веду-у нас ведь разговор зашел изначально о том,что ты будешь ставить облаивание на себя -и тебе это не нравится. И так многие думают-мол на сембя-позор,позор,и еще раз позор :Ag: . Пережитки все это. Помимо этого повторюсь-можно сколь угодно пробовать пыркаться и ставить облаивание на фигуранта,и не иметь желаемого результата,потому как собака в принципе не может такого показать,а можно поставить на себя,и будет все ок,потому как собака хорошая;)
И еще как подвариант-собака может быть не очень хорошая,но показывать вполне приличное агрессивное облаивание,которое ставилось тоже на проводника. Так что по большому счету тут без сто грамм не разберешься))).




Во втором ролике,который я повесил, облаивание может нравится -не нравится,но но тоже агрессивное!!!

И вот хоть убей не могу понять от чего ты взяла,что при агрессивном облаивании ушы должны стоять.
Я думал,что агрессивность в укрытии судьи как правило определяют по след. признакам:
1.не очень частая захлебистая амплитуда лая
2. не звонкая,а басистая интонация
3.прижатые уши
4.собака несколько напряжена

в твоем примере нет ни одного этого признака.
Те ссылки что дала Юля,особенно первая-да там видно агрессивное облаивание.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

кстати,а почему вы порешили ставить облаивание твоей собаки на тебя? какую проблему хотите решить?
Обычно на себя ставят в двух случаях:
-в щенячьем возрасте,чтобы разучить упр.
-во взрослом возрасте-при острой нехватке помощника.

----------


## Tatjana

> Я имел ввиду,что само облаивание внешне не всегда отображает сущность собаки или метод,которым она обучалась облаиванию.


Олег, тут я с тобой полностью согласна.




> И так многие думают-мол на сембя-позор,позор,и еще раз позор. Пережитки все это.


Так думают, потому что занимаются рабочим разведением. И если мы все начнём учить облаивание на себя (я имею ввиду философию), то рабочее разведение просто исчезнет.
Я с тобой согласна, что хорошая собака будет везде хороша.

Как относиться собака к фигуранту будет видно на протяжении всей работы в защите. По одному облаиванию в укрытии чаще всего невозможно сразу и точно дать ответ.
И, наверное, ты занимаешься ИПО, а мы с Дашей  занимаемся шуцхундом. В этом и есть разница. :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

> Я имел ввиду,что само облаивание внешне не всегда отображает сущность собаки или метод,которым она обучалась облаиванию.


Конечно не всегда. У некоторых собак по одному только облаю нельзя сказать, как они обучались и что показывают, хотя у других отчетливо видно. Далее просто надо смотреть все поведение в защитном разделе, полностью раздел, а иногда и поведение перед выходом и после выхода с поля, поведение в быту. Мне очень интересно наблюдать на чемпионатах не только сами выступления, а как собаку выводят из машины на поле, как готовят, включают и т.д. и как она себя ведет за полем.



> можно сколь угодно пробовать пыркаться и ставить облаивание на фигуранта,и не иметь желаемого результата,потому как *собака в принципе не может такого показать*,а можно поставить на себя,и будет все ок,потому как собака хорошая;)


Как может быть хорошей собака, которая не может показать облая на фигуранта в принципе?......



> И еще как подвариант-собака может быть не очень хорошая,но показывать вполне приличное агрессивное облаивание,которое ставилось тоже на проводника.


Да, конечно. Вот от этого и грустно...



> 1.не очень частая захлебистая амплитуда лая
> 2. не звонкая,а басистая интонация
> 3.прижатые уши
> 4.собака несколько напряжена


Да, только уши могут стоять. Обычно то на врага как раз у собаки стоят уши - все туда, в сторону опасности. 
и еще - 5. хвост не виляет радостно. 



> какую проблему хотите решить?


Проблема стандартная - прикусывание.

----------


## Nubira

> Да, только уши могут стоять. Обычно то на врага как раз у собаки стоят уши - все туда, в сторону опасности. 
> и еще - 5. хвост не виляет радостно. 
> .


Кстати да, мои суки когда видят врага за забором - уши у них стоят, при том что они в агрессивном состоянии находятся. Ну а хвостом по разному бывает...зависит от степени возбуждения.

----------


## Lynx

Да не только хвост, но и все по -разному бывает. В большинстве случаев собака не находится на 100% в агрессии, потому что: обучение, знакомая отработанная ситуация, стереотип поведения итд. .ит.п. По-этому и темп облая, и уши и хвост бывают по разному. Еще отзыв я смотрю. Когда собака его ждет, то облай становится формальным, а отзыв - очень быстрым, а когда собака вся в фигуранте (обычно молодая, для которой облай еще не стал 1000 раз отработанной ситуацией), то отзыв неохотный и не быстрый, собаке трудно переключиться от фигуранта в послушание проводнику.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

короче,дело ясное,что дело темное))).
Насчет виляния хвоста-хвостом собака виляет не только от радости,а и от возбуждения,в т.ч. и при агрессии.
Это я про малинуев;).
Схожее поведение показывают питы и були при агрессии на собак-они тоже "радостно" виляют хвостом,если не могут достать до противника.

П.С.
Таня,скажи мне свое мнение о ролике,который вывесила Даша-ты тоже считаешь такой вариант облаивания агрессивным?
Давай не будем о том,что надо смотреть вобщем,на всю программу и т.д. В конце концов упражнение   "обнаружение и облаивание" оценивается судьей отдельно;).

----------


## Tatjana

> П.С.
> Таня,скажи мне свое мнение о ролике,который вывесила Даша-ты тоже считаешь такой вариант облаивания агрессивным?


Нет, не могу утверждать, что облаивание агрессивное, скорее наоборот.




> Давай не будем о том,что надо смотреть вобщем,на всю программу и т.д. В конце концов упражнение "обнаружение и облаивание" оценивается судьей отдельно;).


Нет, Олег. Оценку ты узнаешь только тогда, когда собака закончит раздел, и я знаю на 100%, что в защите она может поменяться.
Так было и на последнем ЧМ ВУСВ, например с мексиканской собакой, которая заняла 3-е место, получив в защите 100 баллов именно за проявление агрессии к фигуранту. Её состояние после последнего бокового конвоя определило оценку. Всё видела собственными глазами. :Ab:

----------


## Lynx

> Насчет виляния хвоста-хвостом собака виляет не только от радости,а и от возбуждения,в т.ч. и при агрессии.
> Это я про малинуев;).


Вряд ли виляние хвостом у малинуев чем-то отличается от всех других собак.  :Ad:  Возбуждение - это однозначно, без него не может быть хорошей работы. Большинство охотничьих собак, например, в охотничьем инстинкте там метелят хвостом от возбуждения, что многим породам его купируют дабы избежать ранених во время охоты. Бойцовые несомненно могут вилять от возбуждения в предкушении поединка, но вряд ли это делают уже вступив в него. :) Ну и когда два незнакомых кобеля ходят друг напротив друга, выясняя, кто крутее, их уши подняты, хвост задерт вверх и неподвижен, движения медленные.

----------


## inna

Мне нравиться вот такая облайка и работа в целом.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNMwj...eature=related

----------


## Tatjana

> Мне нравиться вот такая облайка и работа в целом.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNMwj...eature=related


Это не лучший день Явира.
А самостоятельный переход под контроль фигуранта тебе ни о чём не говорит? Весь стадион ахнул...

----------


## inna

Ну у всех бывают ошибки,собаки не роботы.Но в целом впечатление хорошее у меня!

----------


## Lynx

И Явир и Эрик очень хорошо отдрессированные собаки.

----------


## Tatjana

> И Явир и Эрик очень хорошо отдрессированные собаки.


Ага, при чём в компании малинуистов.)))

----------


## Irka

> я с этим не согласен. Бельгийцев ведь и немчатники судят на ФЦИ.Если бы по их мнению была работа плохой-высоких баллов не видали бы малинуи.
> Что им мешает вперед немцев ставить с хорошей работой?
> С другой стороны:что мешает немчатникам показать такую работу(не омалинуенную),чтоб получить "хай пойнт" у тех же немчатников-судей на ФЦИ


судья обязан судить по существующим направлениям в спорте. Так же как и судья по экспертизе экстерьера. Таких примеров масса. Например, судья любит рабочих собак (а такие есть и не мало), считает, что рабочей экстерьер более функционален, но в данное время, экстерьер у овчарок несколько иной (мягко скажем), но стандарт не менялся (считай, что и положение в нормативе, в принципе не менялось). Но при судействе ринга, как бы там не нравились ему рабочие по экстерьеру, он при сравнении ставит шоушников вперед, а если крупная выставка, то рабочим дает оценки оч.хор. Если нет в ринге шоушников (ну допустим) или есть не самого "модного" варианта, с кучей недостатков, то судья может еще двинуть рабочего вперед, поставит отл. А как только в ринге "экстремальщики" типа Вегаса ))) - то рабочим там делать нечего ни при каком судье. Он может потом себе будет локти грызть, но если он хочет, чтоб в дальнейшем его приглашали на судейство и не отобрали судейский билет, он будет судить так, как "предписано" политикой. Такая же фигня и в спорте. Если есть тенденция на "показуху" в спорте, так и будут судить те же немчатники.



> Я думал,что агрессивность в укрытии судьи как правило определяют по след. признакам:
> 1.не очень частая захлебистая амплитуда лая
> 2. не звонкая,а басистая интонация
> 3.прижатые уши
> 4.собака несколько напряжена


с ушами я согласна с Дашей. Моя собака очень агрессивная и уши у нее всегда стоят при облае. Про других мы можем рассуждать что там было, как готовили, агрессивная или нет, но свою то я точно знаю и знаю, что "добычи" в ней мало и знаю, что на мячик она лаять не будет, да и вообще я занимаюсь от случая к случаю 3 раза в год в лучшем случае. Могу тоже ролик показать. Она и в жизни агрессивная и к фигу относится серьезно и сама такая дама, что палец в рот не клади. Может быть на ролике не очень все это видно, но чисто по жизни я знаю. Хотите верьте, хотите нет )) Плохо без смайлов, какой неудобный форум.

----------


## inna

Так я так и не поняла,вам собака не нравиться или как она отдрессирована? :Ad:

----------


## Lynx

> Ага, при чём в компании малинуистов.)))


Думаешь, это заразно?  :Ag:

----------


## Tatjana

> Плохо без смайлов, какой неудобный форум.


Ира, смайлов дофига... :Ad:  :Ap:  :Aa:  :Af:

----------


## Nubira

> Так я так и не поняла,вам собака не нравиться или как она отдрессирована?


Мне Явир тоже нравится... :Aa:  Но это действительно не лучшее его выступление.

----------


## Снеговской

> Вряд ли виляние хвостом у малинуев чем-то отличается от всех других собак.  Возбуждение - это однозначно, без него не может быть хорошей работы. Большинство охотничьих собак, например, в охотничьем инстинкте там метелят хвостом от возбуждения, что многим породам его купируют дабы избежать ранених во время охоты. Бойцовые несомненно могут вилять от возбуждения в предкушении поединка, но вряд ли это делают уже вступив в него. :) Ну и когда два незнакомых кобеля ходят друг напротив друга, выясняя, кто крутее, их уши подняты, хвост задерт вверх и неподвижен, движения медленные.





> Вряд ли виляние хвостом у малинуев чем-то отличается от всех других собак.  Возбуждение - это однозначно, без него не может быть хорошей работы. Большинство охотничьих собак, например, в охотничьем инстинкте там метелят хвостом от возбуждения, что многим породам его купируют дабы избежать ранених во время охоты. Бойцовые несомненно могут вилять от возбуждения в предкушении поединка, но вряд ли это делают уже вступив в него. :) Ну и когда два незнакомых кобеля ходят друг напротив друга, выясняя, кто крутее, их уши подняты, хвост задерт вверх и неподвижен, движения медленные.


Даша, ты заблуждаешься! Я тебе послал ролик собачих боев, где ты можешь посмотреть, как собаки не бойцовских пород, непосредственно в драке, виляют активно хвостом. И перед дракой тоже.

----------


## Lynx

Азиаты тоже издревле боями занимались. Вернее у них это турнирами называлось или как-то так.
А ты кстати заметил, в какой момент обычно их хвосты замирают?

----------


## Снеговской

> Азиаты тоже издревле боями занимались. Вернее у них это турнирами называлось или как-то так.
> А ты кстати заметил, в какой момент обычно их хвосты замирают?


Даша, нет, эти собаки полностью социальны, и к травильным отношения не имеют. Травильные собаки существуют в ограниченой среде, эти же живут стаей при отарах, в совершенно свобоном ходу. Вся ритулизация поведения, у них сохраняется. 
Вот тебе видео с хвостом азиата на фигуранте (ты же понимаешь, что в добычном инстинкте они не работают) - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRuMz...ayer_embedded#

Вот эту статью про агрессию, тоже надо обязательно (на мой взляд) вдумчиво (!!!!!!!) прочитать.
http://pokusaem.mybb.ru/viewtopic.php?id=32

----------


## Олег Рымарев

ага,Вадим,очень показательно;).
Поэтому лично я по радостно машущему хвосту никогда свое впечатление о качестве фаз охраны собакой в ИПО не делаю;).

А вот прижатые уши,слегка как бы  прищуренный глаз,басистая или с хрипотцой размеренная интонация и легкая напряженность собаки может рассказать нам о главном;).

----------


## Lynx

> Поэтому лично я по радостно машущему хвосту никогда свое впечатление о качестве фаз охраны собакой в ИПО не делаю;).


А в совокупности во всем остальным - очень даже показатель. :Ad:  А еще некоторые собаки не садятся перед фигурантом при облаивании, а остаются стоять, как думаете почему?

----------


## Tatjana

Виляние хвоста покажет возбуждение и более ничего. Высокий постав - активен, низкий постав - пассивен или сильная боль.  :Ab:

----------


## Natusik

Малинуй моего инструктора по молодости (сейчас поспокойнее стал, хотя вцепиться тоже может в подозрительную личность) перед тем, как атаковать, держал хвост низко между задних лап и махал им (при этом никогда не лаял), чем и вводил в заблуждение неопытных собачников, которые считали, что он их дружелюбно встречает  :Ag:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Виляние хвоста покажет возбуждение и более ничего.


я тож такого мнения.




> А еще некоторые собаки не садятся перед фигурантом при облаивании, а остаются стоять, как думаете почему?


почему?

----------


## Lynx

Хвост между лап, кончик хвоста быстро-быстро махает - фаза напряжения при виде опасности, и в зависимости от ситуации в иерархии - подчинения вожаку. Как можно спутать с приветсвием - хвост высоко задран и махает по всей длине, я не знаю. :0187:

----------


## Natusik

> Хвост между лап, кончик хвоста быстро-быстро махает - фаза напряжения при виде опасности, и в зависимости от ситуации в иерархии - подчинения вожаку. Как можно спутать с приветсвием - хвост высоко задран и махает по всей длине, я не знаю.


На самом деле люди неопытные могут. У него и обычное приветствие выглядит очень похоже. Никогда не видела, чтобы он держал хвост высоко и при этом им размахивал. Обычное наше приветствие выглядит так - он прижимает ухи к затылку (словно заискивается) и при этом так же низко машет хвостиком, а потом пристраивается рядом и аккуратно может руку взять в пасть (это у него признак особого доверия, незнакомым людям или неприятным для него он так никогда не делает). Отличие в поведении при встрече со знакомым или перед атакой (при нарушении его зоны комфорта) настолько незначительны, что я сначала каждый раз к нему с опаской подходила.
Кстати, у меня была ситуация с этим малиносом (когда я на площадке ещё была человеком достаточно новеньким, малинос меня уже немного знал) - я зашла в сарайку за апортировочным предметом. Он меня радостно впустил, поприветствовал, приласкался, а когда я выходить собралась, сзади меня чуть не цапнул (практически без предупреждения). Хорошо хозяин вовремя его окрикнул.

----------


## Lynx

Люди разные бывают, некоторые никогда не держали собак, но прекрасно их "читают", а другие не могут понять, что у собаки на уме.
И собаки, как и люди, бывают "открытые" и замкнутые в себе, контактные и нет. 
Многие собаки дают войти во двор, квартиру или другую свою территорию, но не дают выйти или вынести что-то. Наверное в крови хозяйское "добро" охранять. Заходи, гуляй, но ничего не трогай.  :Ap:

----------


## Irka

> А вот прижатые уши,слегка как бы прищуренный глаз,басистая или с хрипотцой размеренная интонация и легкая напряженность собаки может рассказать нам о главном;).


ну не знаю. Интонация с хрипотцой может быть от лени и нежелания работать или слабой мотивации. Легкая напряженность от неуверенности, как и прищуренный глаз ))))

----------


## Lynx

а уж прижатые уши  :Ag:  :Ag:  :Ag: 
короче, все надо смотреть в комплексе, иначе никак.

----------


## Олег Рымарев

То,что в комплексе надо смотреть,это понятно.
  Полярность взглядов в этой дискуссии доказала лишь лишний раз то,о чем я пытался вначале сказать:невозможно прочитать по стилю облаивания качество собаки ,равно как и то,как ее готовили.
К чему я веду-плевать готовилось облаивание только на помощника,или применялись при этом мячи,проводники и т.д. 
Философия-это хорошо. Но спорт есть спорт.

Прочитал сегодня интервью в Гебраухсунде с Йоги Цанком.
Понравилось. Может на досуге как-нибудь переведу :Ad: 
Кст.,корреспонденту он предложил встретиться для интервью в ресторане,но корреспондент даже не предполагал,как  будет выглядеть дорога к нему))). Йоги подьехал на авто,потом взял парочку собак,запряг их в тележку для тренинга ездовых собак,и вместе с корреспондентом поехали в соседнюю деревню на этой упряжке в ресторан. Тренинг физухи а-ля Йоги :Ag: .

----------


## Lynx

> Философия-это хорошо. Но спорт есть спорт.


Ты говоришь как спортсмен, а не как заводчик. А теперь как заводчику определить, где, что и как в собаке?  :Al: 
И почему от чемпиона мира (Бендикса) ни одного щенка не получено? Он не вяжется (нет желающих  :Ap: ) или не дает щенков (бесплоден).  :0183:

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> А теперь как заводчику определить, где, что и как в собаке?


не знаю. Это есть проблема. И она будет усугубляться с каждым годом.
Спорт все меньше,вернее не спорт,а более совершенные методы обучения дают возможности докопаться до истины. Об этом и Йоги в интервью интересно говорит;).



> И почему от чемпиона мира (Бендикса) ни одного щенка не получено?


От него суки пустые.

----------


## Lynx

> не знаю. Это есть проблема. И она будет усугубляться с каждым годом.
> Спорт все меньше,вернее не спорт,а более совершенные методы обучения дают возможности докопаться до истины. Об этом и Йоги в интервью интересно говорит;).


Переведи, что говорит :)
А проблема, конечно, есть. И норматив ИПО как таковой перестает быть *тестовым* (для разведения) и становится спортивным. Как быть заводчикам?...

----------


## Lynx

Олег, у меня 19 страницу отрезало в журнале  :Ag:  Давай статью))

----------


## Олег Рымарев

> Олег, у меня 19 страницу отрезало в журнале


как это?

Статью выдам (наверное),но только после семинара. Завтра уже с самого утра суета сует начинается;).
А Йоги мне понравился своими объективными взглядами на все,что вокруг ИПО-спорта крутиться. 
В том же журнале еще парочка  интересных интервью имеется,в т.ч. и с Петером Шерком.
К сожалению не успел прочитать.
Вынужден откланяться до понедельника-вторника. Приятные хлопоты знаете ли,связанные с семинаром в выходные.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

Всем доброго дня! Я долго думала, куда бы написать, в итоге решила, что это тоже вопрос активности к проводнику. Дано: нормальная, воспитанная, послушная собака. Занимается с удовольствием, правда играет с еще большим удовольствием. Все бы замечательно, если бы не временные отключения мозга. То есть она в какой-то момент просто перестает меня слышать и начинает бегать кругами. Не убегает, ничего такого - просто тупо бегает. Набегается немного, подбегает радостно - мол, давай продолжим заниматься. 
Вот чего ей не хватает? Физической нагрузки? Или умственной? Раньше такие забеги были регулярными, мы много занимались и это прошло. Сейчас где-то раз в полгода такое вытворяет. Что делать в такой ситуации?

----------


## Света

А какая порода и возраст собаки?

----------


## Vesle_Anne

2,5 года, овчарка  :Ab:  
Такое чувство что ей просто хочется побегать со мной. Да, бегать вообще очень любит - она в хорошей физической форме (ттт), очень быстрая и сильная.

----------


## шрэчка

Возможно,таким образом собака разгружается.Если разгрузки с вашей стороны нет или она запаздывает...

----------


## Vesle_Anne

Я прошу прощения, что ввела в заблуждение  :Ab: 
Наши проблемы оказались связаны не с дрессировкой

----------


## Света

> Я прошу прощения, что ввела в заблуждение 
> Наши проблемы оказались связаны не с дрессировкой


А с чем? Расскажите.

----------


## Vesle_Anne

С течкой  :Ap:  Началась через два дня. И периодичность раз в полгода тоже...  :Ag:

----------


## Света

> С течкой  Началась через два дня. И периодичность раз в полгода тоже...


Во как :Ag:

----------

